# Multimammate Mice -wanted



## mrgsm (Aug 24, 2011)

Multimammate Mice - wanted sheffield or near. p.m me thanks..


----------



## Whiskynginger (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you still want any muiltis?


----------



## mrgsm (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, Yes still wanting multi mice! can you p.m me over your number thanks..


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I want multis too


----------



## Whiskynginger (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, no prob, send me your email or number..


----------



## Whiskynginger (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Amber, send me a contact number, thanks.


----------



## Whiskynginger (Sep 26, 2011)

Did you receive contact details..?


----------



## mrgsm (Aug 24, 2011)

Still wanting if any members have any let me know! thanks....


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are you wanting frozen or breeding groups


----------



## mrgsm (Aug 24, 2011)

breeding groups, and a few feeders


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi 
I have adult multi breeding groups 
Should drop baby's within couple weeks 
They are priced at 4-1 £15


----------

